
Can humans tell pâté from dog food? (2009) - sea6ear
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2009/may/26/improbable-research-pet-food
======
simonblack
The difference is in the taste. Dog food is not blended with the spices that
humans are accustomed to, consequently it lacks palatability for humans.

One of the lessons I used to give to our kids was to eat some pieces of dog
food and explain that while it doesn't taste wonderful, the import was that it
was "FOOD" and could be used when there was no other alternative. Somehow,
there is a common belief that dog food is bad for you and could harm you when
that is not the case.

Then there is that old Joke:

Q: What's invisible and smells of Biff?

A: Old age pensioners' farts.

~~~
mothsonasloth
Dog and cat food must be suitable for human consumption, at least in the UK.

My grandpa who passed before I was born once ate a tin of "stew". He said it
needed a bit of salt but was fine.

------
Antoninus
Yes.

